
Nature Retracts Ocean Warming Paper After Comments from Mathematician - ekianjo
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-09-journal-nature-retracts-ocean-warming.html
======
qtplatypus
Is this really a story? After reading the story it seems that the results are
the same just with a wider error bound.

~~~
merpnderp
These results flew in the face of actual instrument data. They were never
going to get more accuracy from second or third order effects than direct
measurements.

~~~
qtplatypus
Do you have a citation for the results flying in the face of instrument data?

~~~
merpnderp
These results showed significantly higher than the ARGO data set, which itself
claims 0.04C+- accuracy back to 1955 (ludicrous, yes). Thousands of sensors
directly measuring temperatures every day are impossible to beat by measuring
gas concentrations.

~~~
qtplatypus
Isn’t the intent of this to estimate the temperature of the ocean including
the deep ocean which ARGO isn’t able to cover? It would be interesting to
compare this to ATOC based measurements.

